

"How-do-you-feel dinners" for startups - joellarsson
https://medium.com/thinking-about-startups/f2d7474784c6

======
joellarsson
Like Buffer uses the tactic "Default to Transparency", with Open Salary, Open
Revenue data and sharing internal email conversations.

This might be a shortcut to better work/life transparency between co-founders?

------
achaido
It's the soft things in relations that really make a difference, so embracing
those and building that into the DNA of the team is most probably of utmost
importance. Great piece.

~~~
lluft
Agree. Joining brisk.io I was first introduced with the concept of how do you
feel lunches and even though it makes you feel a bit uncomfortable the first
couple of times, it is definitely bearing its fruits!

------
salmiak
This is a really hard think when starting a company. The team is of course one
of the core parts of a startup.

